# Heosemys Spinosa



## EricIvins (Dec 11, 2012)

On another note - 

Heosemys Spinosa......


----------



## tortadise (Dec 11, 2012)

Lovely young specimen. Love these guys.


----------



## morloch (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow,,, what a shell!! They would blend in with leaves so nicely!! Which region do they come from?


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 11, 2012)

If I remember right they come from Asia. Tailand Malaysia, southeast area. It's common name is the spiny tuetle or cog wheel, I think it's the same species looks like it to me haha


----------



## srod (Dec 12, 2012)

gorgeous shell!


----------



## Alan RF (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow that is one amazing shell! Love it


----------



## karleyreed (Dec 12, 2012)

That looks sharp.


----------

